# can we just talk about the fact nealry 20% of furries are zoophiles?



## An-Honest-Pie (Oct 13, 2018)

Furry Survey - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia

and why does it seem like no ones cares? i dont like how we try t brush this aside and let it stay in the shadows because it always comes back to bite always.
i dont know how valid this statistic is in the fact people could have varying definitions of zoophile. like i seen some people just like cartoon feral art or find fictional personalities attractive while not the real life counterpart. some just like watching animals mate, and others actually want to have sex with animals.
but is that still not a big  portions out of possibly millions and millions of furries?
and does being a furry turn them into zoophiles, or are they already zoophiles and cus we're based on animals just attracts them?? it really scares me because i just started interacting with the fandom and its was nice so far and i do not want to support potential animal abusers


----------



## Ronnya (Oct 13, 2018)

I feel you. I usually try to stay away from that side of the fandom.


----------



## pippi (Oct 13, 2018)

i don't even think anthro art is attractive, and i'm very concerned about the people who do, honestly


----------



## An-Honest-Pie (Oct 13, 2018)

pippi said:


> i don't even think anthro art is attractive, and i'm very concerned about the people who do, honestly



do you think there is a difference between feral and anthro or is anthro stuff a way to justify it?


----------



## Astus (Oct 13, 2018)

You've also got to take into account that the survey is online, and it wouldn't be too hard for non-furries or those with an agenda to easily skew the results. The 2008 version of the test had 7000 people participants. If you want to get more accurate numbers, I'd look at fur science and their website to cross reference the numbers. Though I honesty don't doubt the numbers are decently high, considering the type of people the fanodm would attract


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 13, 2018)

pippi said:


> i don't even think anthro art is attractive, and i'm very concerned about the people who do, honestly





 
Listen here you little piece of—


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 13, 2018)

pippi said:


> i don't even think anthro art is attractive



You're not looking hard enough.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 13, 2018)

Every community has bad people in. Football has hooligans, tabletop gaming has literal fascists in it and comic books is infested with woman haters. Doesn’t mean the rest of us should be tarred with the same brush, furries are probably the most welcoming and friendly fandom there is. We should be proud of the community.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 13, 2018)

I don’t trust online statistics honestly.  



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 44020
> Listen here you little piece of—



Lol.  Thanks for that laugh, Mika.


----------



## Alv (Oct 13, 2018)

It's not really a big issue, imo. Stats collected in such a many are suspect at best, downright false at worst. 

An important distinction is that an interest in anthro porn does not equate to an interest in bestiality (the actual act of sex with an animal), nor does even an interest in feral (wild type chatacters) indicate such a leaning. 

If anything it's faunophilia, the state of being aroused by animals mating. There's nothing too wrong with that, humans are naturally wired to find sex interesting, even from other species. 

So a. it doesn't make someone a zoophile if they like anthro or even feral drawn art and b. even if they are, that's still okay as long as they don't actually try to bang an animal. 

Okay *braces for a ton of hate mail*


----------



## pippi (Oct 13, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> You're not looking hard enough.



no, i'm just not attracted to animals XD in any form


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 13, 2018)

Alv said:


> It's not really a big issue, imo. Stats collected in such a many are suspect at best, downright false at worst.
> 
> An important distinction is that an interest in anthro porn does not equate to an interest in bestiality (the actual act of sex with an animal), nor does even an interest in feral (wild type chatacters) indicate such a leaning.
> 
> ...



I don’t think I know a single person that is interested in animals fucking one another, the very thought of it makes me sick actually. Maybe I’m just strange considering it’s apparently wired in humans to be interested in seeing two squirrels humping each other’s brains out.

Sound like you’re just trying to justify your fetish.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 13, 2018)

pippi said:


> no, i'm just not attracted to animals XD in any form


You can leave the fandom now :V

It's nice knowing ye


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 13, 2018)

pippi said:


> no, i'm just not attracted to animals XD in any form


Okay.. so you identify as a Furry then, because?


----------



## An-Honest-Pie (Oct 13, 2018)

pippi said:


> no, i'm just not attracted to animals XD in any form


 and im not attracted to cups, but god damn that cuphead porn 10/10


----------



## Ronnya (Oct 13, 2018)

Oof stuffs going down...


----------



## pippi (Oct 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You can leave the fandom now :V
> 
> It's nice knowing ye





Connor J. Coyote said:


> Okay.. so you identify as a Furry then, because?



The fandom isn't about beastiality so....


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 13, 2018)

pippi said:


> The fandom isn't about beastiality so....


Anthro sex =\= Beastiality


----------



## Alv (Oct 13, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> I don’t think I know a single person that is interested in animals fucking one another, the very thought of it makes me sick actually. Maybe I’m just strange considering it’s apparently wired in humans to be interested in seeing two squirrels humping each other’s brains out.
> 
> Sound like you’re just trying to justify your fetish.



Not sure about squirrels. But it really depends on the person, some people have a curiosity that goes a bit further than just arousal by humans. 

Regardless, yiff is a responsible alternative, since it is fiction. Many furries are more drawn to yiff than regular porn. A lot of that is because it's fictitious. Fiction is cozy, better than reality in some respects.


----------



## Alv (Oct 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Anthro sex =\= Beastiality



Actually anthros are technically worse than ferals, because in order for ferals to logically exist, it took a human fucking a wolf.

So anthros represent bestiality. :3

You're welcome.


----------



## DimskyTheOwl (Oct 13, 2018)

Alv said:


> Actually anthros are technically worse than ferals, because in order for ferals to logically exist, it took a human fucking a wolf.
> 
> So anthros represent bestiality. :3
> 
> You're welcome.



In my comic universe, it was that cats just evolved faster


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 13, 2018)

If this is true, well then no wonder we're always accused of being zoophiles.


----------



## Alv (Oct 13, 2018)

DimskyTheOwl said:


> In my comic universe, it was that cats just evolved faster



It's a fictitious world, so that's an equally plausible explanation 



Sunburst_Odell said:


> If this is true, well then no wonder we're always accused of being zoophiles.



Dear, the *only* ones accusing furries of being zoophiles are furries themselves. It's a petty insult, nothing more.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 13, 2018)

All of your threads are about trying to convince us that we're horrible. 

Can you maybe stop that?


----------



## An-Honest-Pie (Oct 13, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> All of your threads are about trying to convince us that we're horrible.
> 
> Can you maybe stop that?



then adress your own problems instead of ignoring them cus i am going to keep questioning what i got into


----------



## Ronnya (Oct 13, 2018)

Ahhhh y’all can’t we just get along?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 13, 2018)

pippi said:


> The fandom isn't about beastiality so....


Hmm, that's a fair point - and I'd agree that (that does apply), to most people.. but - being attracted to animals (especially Anthro ones) isn't really zoophilia, per say.. right? It's kind of a big leap, most would argue (to believe that).


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 13, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmm, that's a fair point - and I'd agree that (that does apply), to most people.. but - being attracted to animals (especially Anthro ones) isn't really zoophilia, per say.. right? It's kind of a big leap, most would argue.



Being attracted to real animals is zoophilia. 

Being attracted to Bugs bunny isn't.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 13, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Being attracted to real animals is zoophilia.
> 
> Being attracted to Bugs bunny isn't.


That's what I'm suggesting to her.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 13, 2018)

Furries seem to care much more about imaginary animals than real ones. The fandom's tolerance of dogfuckers says as much.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 13, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Furries seem to care much more about imaginary animals than real ones.



I am a vegetarian hero. <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 13, 2018)

Alv said:


> Actually anthros are technically worse than ferals, because in order for ferals to logically exist, it took a human fucking a wolf.
> 
> So anthros represent bestiality. :3
> 
> You're welcome.


----------



## DimskyTheOwl (Oct 13, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmm, that's a fair point - and I'd agree that (that does apply), to most people.. but - being attracted to animals (especially Anthro ones) isn't really zoophilia, per say.. right? It's kind of a big leap, most would argue.



  If you were to put a real animal and an anthropomorphised animal next to eachothe in this context, I would guess most people would pick the anthro. Imo, anthros appeal more to human sexuality and easier to relate to (human body form, personlity and characteristics) And really, you can anthropomorphize anthing and it will appeal to someone even if they do not like the real thing. 
I'm pretty sure there was recently some movie about a girl fucking a fish, so  I mean...? Would you rather screw a fish, or a beefy fish man?


----------



## Jojer (Oct 13, 2018)

Not gonna lie, I think 20% is a low number. I think whatever "polls" exist that have asked that question, a lot of the participants did the "I don't want to make the community look bad, I'm gonna say no!". Polls, when asking about people's taboo interests, are not very accurate for that reason.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 13, 2018)

DimskyTheOwl said:


> Imo, anthros appeal more to human sexuality and easier to relate to (human body form, personlity and characteristics) And really, you can anthropomorphize anthing and it will appeal to someone even if they do not like the real thing.


 Those are fair points.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 13, 2018)

>> Shape of water

>> 'movie about a girl fucking a fish'


----------



## Alv (Oct 13, 2018)

DimskyTheOwl said:


> If you were to put a real animal and an anthropomorphised animal next to eachothe in this context, I would guess most people would pick the anthro. Imo, anthros appeal more to human sexuality and easier to relate to (human body form, personlity and characteristics) And really, you can anthropomorphize anthing and it will appeal to someone even if they do not like the real thing.
> I'm pretty sure there was recently some movie about a girl fucking a fish, so  I mean...? Would you rather screw a fish, or a beefy fish man?



I prefer wolfmen, but I guess I'd take the fish man over the fish. Umm. Not even gonna think about how that would work anyway XD



Jojer said:


> Not gonna lie, I think 20% is a low number. I think whatever "polls" exist that have asked that question, a lot of the participants did the "I don't want to make the community look bad, I'm gonna say no!". Polls, when asking about people's taboo interests, are not very accurate for that reason.



That's only one poll, anyway. It may have even been made up, it may have been the people surveyed at that time, people may have joked when answering it, and so on.


----------



## Alv (Oct 13, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmm, that's a fair point - and I'd agree that (that does apply), to most people.. but - being attracted to animals (especially Anthro ones) isn't really zoophilia, per say.. right? It's kind of a big leap, most would argue (to believe that).



Yeah, being attracted to animals is zoophilia. Which isn't really a bad thing itself, because there's nothing (according to theories on human sexuality) that anyone can do about that. 

The problem is if it become _bestiality,_ the act of actually, uh, doing it with an animal.


----------



## An-Honest-Pie (Oct 13, 2018)

Alv said:


> Yeah, being attracted to animals is zoophilia. Which isn't really a bad thing itself, because there's nothing (according to theories on human sexuality) that anyone can do about that.
> 
> The problem is if it become _bestiality,_ the act of actually, uh, doing it with an animal.



i guess but it still leads some ppl too far. not everyone keeps it a fantasy so i thinks its reasonable to keep them in check


----------



## Jojer (Oct 13, 2018)

Alv said:


> Yeah, being attracted to animals is zoophilia. Which isn't really a bad thing itself, because there's nothing (according to theories on human sexuality) that anyone can do about that.
> 
> The problem is if it become _bestiality,_ the act of actually, uh, doing it with an animal.




Lets say this louder. Bestiality is the act of actually having sexual interactions with animals which in most places is illegal and harmful to animals. Zoophilia is the attraction to animals which does not imply any sort of action taking place, nor does it have to EVER take place if the person is responsible, in control, morally conscious, and considerate to animals. Which honestly, is probably a lot of the furry community.


----------



## Alv (Oct 13, 2018)

Jojer said:


> Lets say this louder. Bestiality is the act of actually having sexual interactions with animals which in most places is illegal and harmful to animals. Zoophilia is the attraction to animals which does not imply any sort of action taking place, nor does it have to EVER take place if the person is responsible, in control, morally conscious, and considerate to animals. Which honestly, is probably a lot of the furry community.



Maybe a lot, yeah. But a lot are also legitimately just attracted to fantasy art (that has its own fancy name too), a lot aren't even into yiff at all, and a lot just like weird dragon and mythical creature stuff. Honestly they're completely separate issues.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 13, 2018)

Feral gryphons tho....


----------



## An-Honest-Pie (Oct 13, 2018)

Alv said:


> Maybe a lot, yeah. But a lot are also legitimately just attracted to fantasy art (that has its own fancy name too), a lot aren't even into yiff at all, and a lot just like weird dragon and mythical creature stuff. Honestly they're completely separate issues.



i like anthro and feral dragons but real lizards are not sexually attractive to me lolol
just think someone has probably screwed a lizard......


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 13, 2018)

Ronnya said:


> Ahhhh y’all can’t we just get along?


No...

Some people think pineapple on pizza is a good thing >:V


----------



## Alv (Oct 13, 2018)

An-Honest-Pie said:


> i like anthro and feral dragons but real lizards are not sexually attractive to me lolol
> just think someone has probably screwed a lizard......



Actually there's an article where a man was arrested for illicit relations with an alligator in Florida XD


----------



## Ronnya (Oct 13, 2018)

Alv said:


> Actually there's an article where a man was arrested for illicit relations with an alligator in Florida XD



It’s always Florida smh


----------



## Saiko (Oct 13, 2018)

An-Honest-Pie said:


> i guess but it still leads some ppl too far. not everyone keeps it a fantasy so i thinks its reasonable to keep them in check


Okay... is there anything in particular you’d suggest we do then? “Keeping them in check” could mean anything.


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Oct 13, 2018)

An-Honest-Pie said:


> Furry Survey - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia
> 
> and why does it seem like no ones cares? i dont like how we try to brush this aside and let it stay in the shadows because it always comes back to bite. always.
> i dont know how valid this statistic is in the fact people could have varying definitions of zoophile. like i seen some people just like cartoon feral art or find fictional personalities attractive while not the real life counterpart. some just like watching animals mate, and others actually want to have sex with animals.
> ...



-------

I've seen this topic presented more times than I care to try and count.
Not saying the subject matter isn't important, because it certainly can be.  The recent 'Revelation/Outing' of Kero the Wolf seems to have re-ignited the fire, and I can only imagine it's going to turn into (yet another) massive flame war.

Try to stay calm and rational, people.  I realize that can be difficult when any topic about sexuality and especially sexual abuse, is discussed.

My opinion on it all, after decades of thought/research/experiences?
Take x-amount of anything.  If it is LESS than 50%?  It doesn't represent the entire (pick a group.  any group).  If it hits 75% or above?  THEN I'd say it represents said group (pick a group.  any group). 
So, say 20% of the 'Furry Fandom' are Zoophiles.  That means 80% aren't.  20% is not a majority of anything.

Now, here comes the proverbial shit-storm topic:

Zoophilia and Bestiality are not one and the same thing.
No, honestly.  They aren't.
To say they are, would also mean that sexual attraction (to something) and actually HAVING sex (with something), are one and the same.  Obviously, this is not true.

I do not automatically equate either Zoophilia, or the act of having sex with an animal, as abuse.

There.

Given the things that people do to animals, that are considered 'O.k./Fine-and-Dandy/Moral' (check the food industry for one, animal by-product industries for another, medical research, etc., etc., etc..), the act of penetrating or being penetrated with an animal in-and-of-itself doesn't automatically make me want to pick up the torch and pitchfork, and crucify the person and/or animal(s) involved.

THAT being said?

There is definitely a line of cruelty that bestiality can cross,  FAR TOO EASILY.  THAT is something that has to be faced, dealt with, and stopped. 

Morality, Theology, Medical/Psychological shades of gray aside...  (yeah, try shelving any/all of those with THIS topic.  Good luck with that one.)

If the physical bits don't exceed the physical bits of either partner, causing physical harm?
If restraints/restraining isn't being done?
If said liaisons aren't negatively affecting the person(s) life and their interactions with regular humanity?  If said liaisons aren't making the animal(s) lives or interactions with society equally negative?

Where's the damn harm?  Seriously?

I'm not saying, 'Yeah, it's perfectly fine if you want to hump your Chihuahua!' (you'd better have a very tiny willy, OR be happy submitting to a Chihuahua's ministrations?).

Like most things 'Sexual' with people/society?  You simply can't paint it all with the same moral/theological brush.  Look at what we do to ourselves along such lines?  Male circumcision or not?  Female circumcision, or not (that makes ME *CRINGE*, and I don't even has female bits!).  Get your tubes tied/snipped, or not?  In-vitro fertilization, because you can't conceive naturally, or not?  Mixed cultural unions?  Mixed theological marriages/unions?
The list goes on and one, and I'm not even TOUCHING the physical alteration of One's body (via Trans anything to anything, or otherwise)...

Damn, this post it getting too long and rambling.  Apologies.

If you like looking at anthropomorphic anything, that doesn't 'Turn you into' (pick an orientation or kink.  ANY orientation or kink).  That topic was discussed awhile back, and if you want to read some interesting perspectives, I recommend you do some research into it.

If you take it to the next level, and begin to engage in physical (sexual) acts with an animal, you've entered the 'Bestiality Zone'.
If you LOVE animals, and have pets, but DON"T engage in physical (sexual) acts with them?   Congrats!  YOU are a Zoophile!  (doesn't mean you CAN'T love a person/people, too).

Zoophilia is not bad.  It is the love and/or affection towards an animal or animals.

Bestiality is the sexual act with an animal or animals.  Is it always 'Bad'?

I have to say-  no.

Can it be bad?

Hell yes.  People rape people, and that's horrendous.  It IS easier to abuse an animal (in most instances).  That is EQUALLY horrendous (or even worse)! 

Please don't start with the, 'Oh, he SUPPORTS Bestiality (in all it's manifestations),' because I do not.  Put-down your torches and pitchforks.  I can hear and see 'em coming already.  Maintain your center and use some logic/common sense folks.

I've seen animals raised in commercial lots for human consumption.  Their lives are, well to be frank-  disgusting.  There IS no 'Quality of life', for such animals.  Animals raised for their pelts?  Medical research?  Holy shit...  You want to crucify/burn-at-the-stake someone?  There's a damned good place to start.

The fact that (in the case of medical research only), SOME of these practices are morally 'O.k.', hinges on 'Does it BENEFIT humanity, or is it a DETRIMENT to humanity?'

Rape is always bad.  Always.

I know for a fact that animals are capable of feelings, emotions, and even thoughts.  They are not the mental equivalent of a person by any means, but that doesn't mean they should be ignored or shrugged-off.

If a person and their physically-compatible pet partner want to get frisky with one another?  If said animal partner is sexually mature, meaning- 'Adult' for their species?  I can't be bothered or offended by it, provided they keep it behind closed doors, and such liaisons don't present a physical threat to either society or the animal world itself (as-in zoophilic diseases/infestations). 

If a person is raping and sexually abusing/mutilating anything?  THAT is the time to step-in and put a permanent stop to what's going on.

So, what constitutes 'Abuse'?  That's such a huge gray area I don't know where to begin, and certainly don't want to make this reply any longer by delving into it.

I'd suggest you, the reader, stop and consider that, however.  'Abuse'.  What is it, when it is o.k., and when should 'Society' step-in and put a halt to it. 

If it isn't harming/abusing anything?  I can't be troubled to interfere.

That's just me.

:: Dons body armor for impending shit-storm retaliation ::


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Oct 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> No...
> 
> Some people think pineapple on pizza is a good thing >:V


Feel free to give ME yer pineapple bits, then!  (Can't EVAH have too much pineapple on mah pizza!)

;-)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 13, 2018)

pippi said:


> i don't even think anthro art is attractive, and i'm very concerned about the people who do, honestly


Yeah I don't get it either. I mean, I like Bugs Bunny but I wouldn't want to fuck him. Lola Bunny, on the other hand; she's just a slut.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 13, 2018)

Hating on pineapple pizza doesn't make you an interesting person :V


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hating on pineapple pizza doesn't make you an interesting person :V


Hating on pineapple pizza is a normie thing, ignore it :x


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 13, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Hating on pineapple pizza is a normie thing, ignore it :x


I’ll  still hate it anyways lmao


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hating on pineapple pizza doesn't make you an interesting person :V





MadKiyo said:


> Hating on pineapple pizza is a normie thing, ignore it :x





TacomaTheDeer said:


> I’ll  still hate it anyways lmao



Pfff normies.
_Pizza_ _on_ pineapples is where it's at


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 13, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> Pfff normies.
> _Pizza_ _on_ pineapples is where it's at








I gotta say, that looks pretty good.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 13, 2018)

@An-Honest-Pie I notice your trying to make threads to cause controversy in the community. You legit made your account just to make these stupid threads
This is really starting to get annoying... We know there are people out there like that and we don't associate ourselves with those people.
Please stop posting threads like this and just chat with the community like a normal member instead trying to steer stuff with people.


----------



## DimskyTheOwl (Oct 13, 2018)

Shadow of Bucephalus said:


> -------
> 
> I've seen this topic presented more times than I care to try and count.
> Not saying the subject matter isn't important, because it certainly can be.  The recent 'Revelation/Outing' of Kero the Wolf seems to have re-ignited the fire, and I can only imagine it's going to turn into (yet another) massive flame war.
> ...



People make the same arguments to justify sexual relationships with children.
For me, it's simple: Animals cannot consent on the same level as a human, they do not have the same range of understanding, they can't emotionally connect on the same level, therefore it's just exploitive. And overall, they are not humans. I don't care if Bark Mc Barkson is literally humping your leg, to take advantage of that animals urge is too far and wrong to me.
  Yes, I agree zoophilia and bestiality needs to be separate and people should learn the differnce, and yes there are many different extremes. For zoophiles themselves, some studies have predicted as much as 3-_*8% of the human population may as well be zoophiles*_... yikes. So in that case, it links well with the sugguested 20% in our fandom (I still don't take both stats as absolute). Overall though, more often than not the act of bestiality itself is exploitive and often linked with other criminal behavior.

I don't neccesarily see you as bad for the views you hold, by the way. So I hope you don't feel attacked.

I also found some interesting and more recent studies:
(_a basic background behind zoopiles and bestiality_)
(this one citing the 3-8% stat) & (heres a more in-depth version also including criminal activity related to bestiality) <- also including more research below


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 13, 2018)

An-Honest-Pie said:


> then adress your own problems instead of ignoring them cus i am going to keep questioning what i got into


Why?
Furries aren't a tightly nit organization. Its a fandom. Just a group of entirely different people who share a common interest (that being anthropomorphic animals). We aren't police. We aren't leaders of a troubled organization. We're just random people who like animal people.


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 14, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Every community has bad people in. Football has hooligans, tabletop gaming has literal fascists in it and comic books is infested with woman haters.


No zoophiles though


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You can leave the fandom now :V
> 
> It's nice knowing ye





Connor J. Coyote said:


> Okay.. so you identify as a Furry then, because?


Y'all know its possible to like anthro animals without wanting to screw them right?
Maybe pippi likes the characters but not in a sexual way.


----------



## An-Honest-Pie (Oct 14, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> @An-Honest-Pie I notice your trying to make threads to cause controversy in the community. You legit made your account just to make these stupid threads
> This is really starting to get annoying...




uh then why dont you stop giving it the attention


----------



## An-Honest-Pie (Oct 14, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Why?
> Furries aren't a tightly nit organization. Its a fandom. Just a group of entirely different people who share a common interest (that being anthropomorphic animals). We aren't police. We aren't leaders of a troubled organization. We're just random people who like animal people.


 do you like people calling you zoophile?


----------



## An-Honest-Pie (Oct 14, 2018)

DimskyTheOwl said:


> People make the same arguments to justify sexual relationships with children.
> For me, it's simple: Animals cannot consent on the same level as a human, they do not have the same range of understanding, they can't emotionally connect on the same level, therefore it's just exploitive. And overall, they are not humans. I don't care if Bark Mc Barkson is literally humping your leg, to take advantage of that animals urge is too far and wrong to me.
> Yes, I agree zoophilia and bestiality needs to be separate and people should learn the differnce, and yes there are many different extremes. For zoophiles themselves, some studies have predicted as much as 3-_*8% of the human population may as well be zoophiles*_... yikes. So in that case, it links well with the sugguested 20% in our fandom (I still don't take both stats as absolute). Overall though, more often than not the act of bestiality itself is exploitive and often linked with other criminal behavior.
> 
> ...



ou just defended childish features in earlier thread dont be a hypocrite. get off my post


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 14, 2018)

An-Honest-Pie said:


> do you like people calling you zoophile?


No but if someone's gonna call me a zoophile I'll just tell them I'm not, explain what furries are, and see what happens.
If they still think I'm a zoophile then there's likely no convincing them and I move on. If they don't wanna do their research and listen, why give any credence to what they say?

I already deal with people calling me a pedo due to some of my anime interests so its not like I'm not used to people saying stuff like that. Not that people SHOULD be used to it but...Well honestly I just blame society and people's quickness to look at the negative and let it shape their view.


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Oct 14, 2018)

DimskyTheOwl said:


> People make the same arguments to justify sexual relationships with children.
> For me, it's simple: Animals cannot consent on the same level as a human, they do not have the same range of understanding, they can't emotionally connect on the same level, therefore it's just exploitive. And overall, they are not humans. I don't care if Bark Mc Barkson is literally humping your leg, to take advantage of that animals urge is too far and wrong to me.
> Yes, I agree zoophilia and bestiality needs to be separate and people should learn the differnce, and yes there are many different extremes. For zoophiles themselves, some studies have predicted as much as 3-_*8% of the human population may as well be zoophiles*_... yikes. So in that case, it links well with the sugguested 20% in our fandom (I still don't take both stats as absolute). Overall though, more often than not the act of bestiality itself is exploitive and often linked with other criminal behavior.
> 
> ...



'owdy!
No hard feelings whatsoever.  I 100% respect yer opinion and thoughts on the matter.
I've got books from Kinsey, Johnson (from the famous 'Johnson  & Johnson' fame), Mileski, and tons of other tomes about the natural world/animal behavior/et al.  Lots of them touch on the topic at-hand, though most are simply field manuals or study guides towards animal husbandry and such.  Do they grasp what 'Sex' really is/does?  Doubtful.  They're feeling the physiological urges that their bodies have, and trying to alleviate/satisfy them.  'Sex' in and of itself shouldn't be a bad thing.  Hell, I truly feel badly for those who take an Oath of Abstinence!  Talk about being pent-up!?
;-)

Where I find a significant difference in the 'Animals are equal to children (human), due to not possessing the intellect of an adult (human), is this-
A sexually mature animal is fully capable of initiating/instigating a sexual encounter (with just about anything really).
As for connecting with them emotionally?  Here I agree to disagree with you.  Animals can form extremely tight bonds (and I'm not talking kinky-stuff here), with their human partner/owner(s).  I've seen animals who lost their person, mourn and die within days after the passing of the person due to grief. I've seen animals do the same thing if they lose a close friend/relative of their own.  This can go on and on and on.

Never said, nor do I believe animals possess the same degree of intellect as a person can (my only caveat there would be with cetaceans, but we don't really KNOW enough to say for certain).

I fully realize that when you cross into sexually explicit interactions (Not in the Animal Husbandry or Medical areas), that is trespassing on some extremely intense emotions and mores/ethics of society.  I think this is a good thing, and that it must be respected.  There is already too much exploitation of the animal world.  If that 'Line' in the sand were openly crossed and supported?  Holy, hell, I hate to think of the terrible things MORE animals would be subjected to in the excuse of commercialism. (like the very real, very scary 'Animal Brothels' that are out there).

Kudos for understanding that basic animal nature (the leg-humpery), does NOT equate a deeper bond/attraction of an animal, at face-value.  There are lots of other reasons they would do that.

Now, understand me.  Again, I am saying-  I do NOT promote or suggest that people should have sex with an animal.  

There is far too much ignorance out there.  I know too many would see such open acceptance as a 'Game ON!' sign to do whatever they pleased, and that would lead to abuse/cruelty...

Thanks for replying.   Be well!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 14, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> No but if someone's gonna call me a zoophile I'll just tell them I'm not, explain what furries are, and see what happens.
> If they still think I'm a zoophile then there's likely no convincing them and I move on. If they don't wanna do their research and listen, why give any credence to what they say?
> 
> I already deal with people calling me a pedo due to some of my anime interests so its not like I'm not used to people saying stuff like that. Not that people SHOULD be used to it but...Well honestly I just blame society and people's quickness to look at the negative and let it shape their view.


Sheesh, I hate it when you sound reasonable


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 14, 2018)

It wouldn't surprise me if it's true.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 14, 2018)

liking cartoon animals doesn't require you to want to have sex with them. The whole argument here is that being a furry requires you to enjoy tiff. Not every furry enjoys jacking off to erotica. 

Not speaking for myself though. I've had my personal time looking at anthro art turn into a mess. >.< But I have too admit I don't actively search for my kinks on FA...


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Oct 14, 2018)

@An-Honest-Pie I bet this thread will be deleted as soon as the only FAF mod logs in. This community (specially FAF) is too sensitive/can't face unfavorable facts. Especially this one.
Furry community declares itself as open and very welcoming. But if you test that, it fails.

Uninformed public sees us as a soft version of zoophiles. There is a reason for that, the same reason why there is a good share of zoophiles in the fandom. We both (way too much) adore animals. Simple as that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 14, 2018)

This feels too much like a Bahg alt to even bother to take the thread seriously.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 14, 2018)

This might be an unpopular opinion, but sometimes I wish the fandom would be a little less tolerant when it comes to very specific people. Zoos are among them.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 14, 2018)

An-Honest-Pie said:


> and does being a furry turn them into zoophiles, or are they already zoophiles and cus we're based on animals just attracts them??



I dont think the fandom turns people into zoophiles. It is more likely that zoos are just interested in the fandom as a whole.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 14, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> I dont think the fandom turns people into zoophiles. It is more likely that zoos are just interested in the fandom as a whole.



Why would they want to be part of us, we aren’t exactly “real” and “authentic” animals. We put on fake suits and some of the more unhinged of us bark like dogs at anything that walks by but we aren’t actually animals.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 14, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Why would they want to be part of us, we aren’t exactly “real” and “authentic” animals. We put on fake suits and some of the more unhinged of us bark like dogs at anything that walks by but we aren’t actually animals.



It doesnt necessarily have to be something sexual. 
I think it is very likely that someone who fetishizes animals, also has hobbies and interests involving them. And the fandom could be a way to express yourself without being immediatly persecuted.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 14, 2018)

If you're attracted to me that makes you a zoophile by the way. 

Because I'm a party animal.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 14, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> If you're attracted to me that makes you a zoophile by the way.
> 
> Because I'm a party animal.



This


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 14, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> It doesnt necessarily have to be something sexual.
> I think it is very likely that someone who fetishizes animals, also has hobbies and interests involving them. And the fandom could be a way to express yourself without being immediatly persecuted.



Yeah I suppose. Maybe I’m just having a hard time working out what they want from us. I wish they would form their own community and leave us to it.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 14, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Yeah I suppose. Maybe I’m just having a hard time working out what they want from us. I wish they would form their own community and leave us to it.



That is going to be difficult. Even when someone has zoo tendencies, that doesnt stop them from associating themselves with the furry fandom and vice versa.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Oct 14, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Why would they want to be part of us, we aren’t exactly “real” and “authentic” animals. We put on fake suits and some of the more unhinged of us bark like dogs at anything that walks by but we aren’t actually animals.



Apparently, many zoophiles like anthro animals too. So they belong to our fandom no matter how we (dis)like it. We cannot "resolve" that, we can only accept that.
Regarding the sexual part. Being furry doesn't mean necessary sexual thing for anthro animals, but the majority of furry art suggest that majority of furries are sexually into that. I don't see anything wrong about that.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 14, 2018)

TabbyTomCat said:


> Apparently, many zoophiles like anthro animals too. So they belong to our fandom no matter how we (dis)like it. We cannot "resolve" that, we can only accept that.
> Regarding the sexual part. Being furry doesn't mean necessary sexual thing for anthro animals, but the majority of furry art suggest that majority of furries are sexually into that. I don't see anything wrong about that.



Well that’s one thing but if you ever want this fandom to be accepted by polite society then saying you don’t see anything wrong with people being attracted to animals isn’t going to do us any favours. If you want us to be mocked, shunned, sneered at and have people avoid us like the plague then carry on I suppose.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 14, 2018)

So what would _you_ do?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 14, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> If you're attracted to me that makes you a zoophile by the way.
> 
> Because I'm a party animal.


You? A party animal? Oh, please. I ain't believing it until I see it. :3


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Oct 14, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Yeah I suppose. Maybe I’m just having a hard time working out what they want from us. I wish they would form their own community and leave us to it.


What, Zoophiles are lepers, or something that transmits lethal disease?
It seems your ego is writing expectations that reality doesn't support-
What makes you believe Zoophiles 'Want' anything from you, at all?

Be very careful with this bridge (or wall?), of morality you're building.

You won't like where it leads.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 14, 2018)

Shadow of Bucephalus said:


> What, Zoophiles are lepers, or something that transmits lethal disease?
> It seems your ego is writing expectations that reality doesn't support-
> What makes you believe Zoophiles 'Want' anything from you, at all?
> 
> ...



Neither will you when you end up in jail for touching animals.


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm just going to throw in my two cents. I'm sure we do have some zoophiles in the fandom. I think that there's little to nothing wrong with merely being attracted to animals (anthro or feral), as long as one doesn't act on it and actually engage in actual bestiality (I view acting on pedophilic and zoophilic desires in pretty much the same light). One thing that I don't see anyone really having brought up here is the fact that maybe furry porn could be an outlet for people to prevent them from acting on their attractions. On the flip side, we also have some non-yiff furries/scalies (myself included) who are just into the SFW stuff.


----------



## Filter (Oct 14, 2018)

Some people who identify as furries are also zoophiles, but most aren't. Nearly 20%? That's debatable. In fact, I'd take almost any stat about the fandom with a great big bag of salt. Not just a grain of salt. More people like furry characters than the few who go through the trouble of answering surveys, and you have to dig pretty deep to even be aware that such surveys exist. The "nearly 20%" figure can only tell us about those who answer, and even that can be dubious if they try to artificially inflate their presence by answering multiple times.

That being said, we're just a loose assembly of folks who have one thing in common: an affinity for anthropomorphic animal characters. It isn't my job to ferret out the sickos who get off on actual animals. In fact, I'd rather not even think about them.


----------



## LuxerHusku (Oct 14, 2018)

20% is too high for an enormous group of furries. That is as close to fursuiters (30%).


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Oct 14, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Neither will you when you end up in jail for touching animals.


Nice assumption sweetheart.

Try again.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 14, 2018)

Shadow of Bucephalus said:


> Nice assumption sweetheart.
> 
> Try again.



That is really patronising I hope you know that.


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Oct 14, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> That is really patronising I hope you know that.


The degree of my patronizing is equivalent to the degree of attitude you presented, first.
If you think going around accusing people of being animal rapists is 'O.k.?', you live in a very peculiar world.
If you can't deal with people discussing a topic, w/o hurling insults that you have no proof to base them on is going to result in replies being all nice-and-friendly?

You truly live in a state of denial I can't even begin to comprehend, nor do I want to.


----------

